# alcohol - Madinaty - rehab / new Cairo



## Biffy

Hi
can anyone tell me where the nearest Drinkies or such like is to Madinaty?
Or is it possible to get it delivered to Madinaty?
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I know that Rehab is dry ..


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> I know that Rehab is dry ..




Lol...can't resist this one.....maybe that's why it's called rehab :tea:


----------



## Biffy

Lol
I have been on the net.
Drinkies website has a big sign on it saying closed.
Gocheers - will deliver within 2 - 21/2 hours with minimum order of 200 le.


----------

